# dental codes vs medical codes



## shortcake76 (Apr 25, 2014)

I work for a multispecialty clinic specializing in cleft lips, therefore we have dentists in our clinic also. I am looking for a medical code that I can use for an abutment  placed with screws in the mouth. Does anyone know how I can code this?


----------



## smiller (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello - I think I found what might help you out...  All I did was an internet and/or google search for cdt dental codes with description of the procedure...

Hope this helps..


ADA Insurance Codes for Implants 
 IMPLANTS 
 Implant Services 
 D6010 Surgical placement of implant body: endosteal implant - Includes second stage surgery 
 and placement of healing cap. 

 D6020 Abutment placement or substitution: endosteal implant - An abutment is placed to permit 
 fabrication of a dental prosthesis. This procedure may include the removal of a temporary 
healing cap or replacement with an abutment of alternate design. The intention of this 
 code is to report this procedure by other than the dentist who placed the implant. 

 D6040 Surgical placement: eposteal implant - An eposteal (subperiosteal) framework of a 
 compatible material designed and fabricated to fit on the surface of the bone of the 
 mandible or maxilla with perimucosal extensions which provide support and attachment 
 of a prosthesis. This may be a complete arch or unilateral appliance. Eposteal implants 
 rest upon the bone and under the periosteum. 

 D6050 Surgical placement: transosteal implant - A transosteal (transosseous) bio-compatible 
 device with threaded posts penetrating both the superior and inferior cortical bone plates 
 of the mandibular sympysis and exiting through the perimucosa providing support and 
 attachment for a dental prosthesis. Transcosteal implants are placed completely through 
 the bone and into the oral cavity from extraoral or intraoral. 

 IMPLANTS 

 Implant Supported Prosthetics 

 D6053 Implant/abutment supported removable denture for completely edentulous arch 

 D6054 Implant/abutment supported removable denture for partially edentulous arch 

 D6055 Dental implant supported connecting bar - A device attached to transmucosal abutments 
 to stabilize and anchor a removable overdenture prosthesis. 

 D6056 Prefabricated abutment - A connection to an implant that is a manufactured component 
 usually made of machined high noble metal, titanium, titanium alloy or ceramic. 
 Modification of a prefabricated abutment may be necessary, and is accomplished by 
 altering its shape using dental burs/diamonds. 

 D6057 Custom abutment - A connection to an implant that is a fabricated component, usually by 
 a laboratory, specific for an individual application. A custom abutment is typically 
fabricated using a casting process and usually is made of noble or high noble metal. A 
 "UCLA" abutment is an example of this type abutment. 

 D6058 Abutment supported porcelain/ceramic crown - A single crown restoration that is  retained, supported and stabilized by an abutment on an implant; may be screw retained
 or cemented. 

 D6059 Abutment supported porcelain fused to metal crown (high noble metal) - A single etalceramic 
 crown restoration that is retained, supported and stabilized by an abutment on 
 an implant; may be screw retained or cemented. 

 D6060 Abutment supported porcelain fused to metal crown (predominantly base metal) - A 
 single metal-ceramic crown restoration that is retained, supported and stabilized by an 
 abutment on an implant; may screw retained or cemented. 

 D6061 Abutment supported porcelain fused to metal crown (noble metal) - A single metalceramic 
 crown restoration that is retained, supported and stabilized by an abutment on 
 an implant; may be screw retained or cemented. 

 D6062 Abutment supported cast metal crown (high noble metal) - A single cast metal crown 
 restoration that is retained, supported and stabilized by an abutment on an implant; may 
be screw retained or cemented. 

 D6063 Abutment supported cast metal crown (predominantly base metal) - A single cast metal 
 crown restoration that is retained, supported, and stabilized by an abutment on an 
implant; may be screw retained or cemented. 

 D6064 Abutment supported cast metal crown (noble metal) - A single cast metal crown 
 restoration that is retained, supported, and stabilized by an abutment on an implant; may 
be screw retained or cemented. 

 D6065 Implant supported porcelain/ceramic crown - A single crown restoration that is retained, 
 supported, and stabilized by an implant; may be screw retained or cemented. 

 D6066 Implant supported porcelain fused to metal crown (titanium, titanium alloy, high noble 
 metal) - A single metal-ceramic crown restoration that is retained,supported, and 
 stabilized by an implant; may be screw retained or cemented. 

 D6067 Implant supported metal crown (titanium, titanium alloy, high noble metal) - A single cast 
 metal crown restoration that is retained, supported and stabilized by an abutment on an 
implant; may be screw retained or cemented. 

 D6068 Abutment supported retainer for porcelain/ceramic FPD - A ceramic retainer for a fixed 
 partial denture that gains retention, support and stability from an abutment on an implant; 
may be screw retained or cemented. 

 D6069 Abutment supported retainer for porcelain fused to metal FPD (high noble metal) - A 
 metal-ceramic retainer for a fixed partial denture that gains retention, support and 
 stability from an abutment on an implant; may be screw retained or cemented. 

 D6070 Abutment supported retainer for porcelain fused to metal FPD (predominantly base 
 metal) - A metal-ceramic retainer for a fixed partial denture that gains retention, support 
 and stability from an abutment on an implant; may be screw retained or cemented. 

 D6071 Abutment supported retainer for porcelain fused to metal FPD (noble metal) - A etalceramic 
 retainer for a fixed partial denture that gains retention, support and stability from 
 an abutment on an implant; may be screw retained or cemented. 

 D6072 Abutment supported retainer for cast metal FPD (high noble metal) - A cast metal 
 retainer for a fixed partial denture that gains retention, support and stability from an 
abutment on an implant; may be screw retained or cemented. 

 D6073 Abutment supported retainer for cast metal FPD (predominantly base metal) - A cast 
 metal retainer for a fixed partial denture that gains retention, support and stability from an 
 abutment on an implant; may be screw retained or cemented. 

 D6074 Abutment supported retainer for cast metal FPD (noble metal) - A cast metal retainer for  a fixed partial denture that gains retention support and stability from an abutment on an 
implant; may be screw retained or cemented. 

 D6075 Implant supported retainer for ceramic FPD - A ceramic retainer for a fixed partial 
 denture that gains retention, support and stability from an implant; may be screw retained 
 or cemented. 

 D6076 Implant supported retainer for porcelain fused to metal FPD (titanium, titanium alloy, or 
 high noble metal) - A metal-ceramic retainer for a fixed partial denture that gains 
 retention, support and stability from an implant; may be screw retained or cemented. 

 D6077 Implant supported retainer for cast metal FPD (titanium, titanium alloy, or high noble 
 metal) - A cast metal retainer for a fixed partial denture that gains retention, support and 
 stability from an implant; may be screw retained or cemented. 

 D6078 Implant/abutment supported fixed denture for completely edentulous arch - A prosthesis 
 that is retained, supported and stabilized by implants or abutments placed on implants, 
but does not have specific relationships between implant positions and replacement 
teeth; may be screw retained or cemented; commonly referred to as a "hybrid 
prosthesis." 

 D6079 Implant/abutment supported fixed denture for partially edentulous arch - A prosthesis that 
 is retained, supported and stabilized by implants or abutments placed on implants, but 
 does not have specific relationships between implant positions and replacement teeth; 
 may be screw retained or cemented; commonly referred to as a "hybrid prosthesis." 

 IMPLANTS 

 Other Implant Services 

 D6080 Implant maintenance procedures, including removal of prosthesis, cleansing of 
 prosthesis and abutments and reinsertion of prosthesis - This procedure includes a 
 prophylaxis to provide active debriding of the implant and examination of all aspects of 
the implant system, including the occlusion and stability of the superstructure. The 
patient is also instructed in thorough daily cleansing of the implant. 

 D6090 Repair implant supported prosthesis, by report - This procedure involves the repair or 
 replacement of any part of the implant supported prosthesis. 

 D6095 Repair implant abutment, by report - This procedure involves the repair or replacement of 
 any part of the implant abutment. 

 D6100 Implant removal, by report - This procedure involves the surgical removal of an implant. 
 Describe procedure. 

 D6199 Unspecified implant procedure, by report - Use for procedure that is not adequately 
 described by a code. Describe procedure


----------

